# Families in Porto



## asmith (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking for families with young children in Porto or surrounding areas (Povoa, Matosinhos, Esposende, V.N. Gaia etc...). We have moved to Porto for the time being and would love to hook up some playdates.

Thanks


----------

